# Throwing Knives



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Guns are usually my weapons of choice; however, I've always been a "natural" with any other weapon (bow, crossbow, machete, hatchet, ect.). 

I have quite a collection of knives, and I recently added a set of throwing knives but haven't been able to learn how to try my hand at throwing. 

What techniques would you recommend a beginner use for throwing knives?


----------



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

Find some secluded trees, flick them but don't let go at the wrong moment, or else you'll end up with a knife in the foot:armata_PDT_23:! Make sure the knife is embedded in the tree an inch or two...Beware, I am not very experienced at this as well...*prepares to be criticised by expert*


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Before anyone says anything negative about throwing any weapon, please keep in mind that throwing anything surprises an attacker long enough to get another weapon or start running. 
Scenario: you're eating at a campsite. Cutting an apple with a knife, you see someone quickly advancing toward you. You throw the knife. It cuts their arm, stopping them for a second, in which you already emptied your holster and are ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am no expert but i do throw knives every now and again. 
Maybe this will help you a little...
How to Throw a Knife: 9 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Don't throw knives at a ninja. He will catch it and throw it back!


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Don't throw knives at a ninja. He will catch it and throw it back!


If a ninja attacks, I'm.....flatline.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hawks. The tomahawk does much damage and sinks deep.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

oddapple said:


> Hawks. The tomahawk does much damage and sinks deep.


I'm in stealth mode,.I can easily hide my knives, but a tomahawk sticks out...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I always carry my loose change in my left pocket. This can be quickly extracted and flung at the face of any attacker. I don't care who you are or what level of training you have, you will flinch and close your eyes for a second if you see a bunch of shiny projectiles coming at your face. That second might be all the edge I need.

As far as knife throwing, I used to throw all kinds of blades in my misspent youth. The most important thing is to be able to judge distances accurately, at least in my experience. You have to do it enough to know how your blades will spin at any given distance. This takes a lot of practice.

The only other tip I can give you is learn and practice throwing as hard as you possibly can. It's not like the movies, where the knife easily passes through clothing and bone to hit the heart. A loose jacket will bleed off a lot of the knife's energy, you really gotta wing those suckers. A movie ninja wrist flick isn't going to work, think fastball and have at it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I am the knife throwing champion at the Pennsylvania Renaissance Faire 2014. I have no ideal how I did it. Sorry.

View attachment 9762


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> I always carry my loose change in my left pocket. This can be quickly extracted and flung at the face of any attacker. I don't care who you are or what level of training you have, you will flinch and close your eyes for a second if you see a bunch of shiny projectiles coming at your face. That second might be all the edge I need.
> 
> As far as knife throwing, I used to throw all kinds of blades in my misspent youth. The most important thing is to be able to judge distances accurately, at least in my experience. You have to do it enough to know how your blades will spin at any given distance. This takes a lot of practice.
> 
> The only other tip I can give you is learn and practice throwing as hard as you possibly can. It's not like the movies, where the knife easily passes through clothing and bone to hit the heart. A loose jacket will bleed off a lot of the knife's energy, you really gotta wing those suckers. A movie ninja wrist flick isn't going to work, think fastball and have at it.


What about stance and positioning? 
I manage to get cuts from everything (Jak, my bandaid box needs replacing . . . again). What hand positions should I try?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Each blade will rotate differently. You have to get them to rotate in a consistent way, and this (to me) meant throwing them as hard as possible every time. The most dangerous throw is from the handle at close range so the blade doesn't rotate at all. Expect it to bounce back at you a lot and dress accordingly, including eye protection.

I mostly held the tip (as opposed to holding the handle) so the blade rotated either 1/2 a rotation or 1 1/2 rotations. I stood with my feet shoulder width apart and square to the target, then stepped forward with my left foot as I hurled the knife as hard as I could. I always followed through, and practiced doing everything as consistently as possible.

Each blade has a natural rotation rate, depending on how hard you throw, the balance of the blade, your release, and your follow through. So this is where range comes in. Find the distance where you can stick it with 1/2 rotation and find the 1 1/2 rotation distance (holding and throwing from the tip of the blade) Don't try to adjust rotations yet, just find the right distances where it will stick naturally. Practice at these 2 ranges until you can stick it good every single time.

Now practice estimating these ranges. After awhile, you will be able to judge the points where the natural rotations will make it stick. You really have to practice determining these exact distances.

OK, now on to "advanced" stuff. At any other distance, you will have to make the knife rotate faster or slower. I found that it's much easier for me to make the blade rotate slower than it is to make it go faster. But that's something you will have to work out for yourself.

Really, it all comes down to knowing your blade and how it will fly, and being able to estimate the distances accurately.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

By the way, my favorite throwing blade was my climbing knife... a Gerber Mark II Survival knife. I think I broke the tip off it the first day I had it, but reground it and kept throwing! Mine had a bright blade and a lighter grey handle, but looked like the pic below. The "saw" things on the sides are for cutting rope...









I lost it years ago, but I still miss that knife!


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Perfect. This was exactly the type of advice I hoped to receive. 
Thank you so much, Prepadoodle.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I had to go out and try it. It was fun! I used a cheap neck knife (kabar archeron) that had some decent balance. After about 10 mins and who knows how many throws I was sticking the tree more often than not. I might go ahead and pick up some actual throwing knives.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Like all projectiles, physics tells us that the power delivered follows, F=MA, where the force is equal to the mass times the acceleration. So basically, weight times speed. At the same speed, heavier blades pack more punch, and if the weights are equal, the fastest one will do more damage.

In a knife, all of this energy is concentrated in a very small area... the point. I would love to see how many pounds per square inch are generated, but it's a LOT. The Gerber had a thin blade and the handle was cast aluminum, so it had decent weight. It's possible to throw such a knife right through a 1" board (which is actually 3/4") "Right through" means the point will be sticking out the other side, the whole knife doesn't go through.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I had to go out and try it. It was fun! I used a cheap neck knife (kabar archeron) that had some decent balance. After about 10 mins and who knows how many throws I was sticking the tree more often than not. I might go ahead and pick up some actual throwing knives.


Maybe this will catch on . . .


----------



## RhythmGJ (Feb 10, 2015)

The only thing I could add as a new knife thrower myself is-- feet about shoulder width apart, side stance; throw pretty hard as previously noted. Expect to pick up a lot of bounced knives at the beginning.

That, an also, speaking of ninjas-- the easiest things I've found to throw in the blade realm are those black ninja spikes/nails. Kind of like throwing darts-- light, aerodynamic, and sticks every time. Unless they don't; then you will definitely lose them in the grass...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

2" x 10" Oak Board works well ,Pine will work for a shorter time. Knives, Hatchets, Darts ,Screwdrivers. Circular Saw Blades are best thrown like a Frisbie/Hippie Tool overhand style.

Some of the best throwing knives are/might be illegal to possess in Michigan, depending on the city/prosecuter


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

We actually have a set of darts, too. They look like pencils. I'll give those a shot, especially if knife throwing gets frustrating. 

Once I get comfortable with throwing knives, stars may be next on my list of weaponry skills.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Stars are kinda light. I guess they would be good if you're fighting a nudist colony or something. They might poke you a little, but don't expect to be able to throw them hard enough to get through a coat or something. Hit someone in the throat and you will probably ruin his day though.

I also liked throwing axes and hatchets. Hatchets one handed, and axes 2 handed. Of course, you hold the handle for these. You wing a 3 pound axe at someone, it doesn't really matter if you hit edge first.

Same principals apply though. Each will have specific distances where they rotate the right amount to hit bit first. Axes are wicked, cock that baby right back over your head and heave it with all you have. A 2" (nominal) plank can be split with a couple throws, sometimes with just one.

I'm not claiming to be an expert knife thrower, but spent many a fine summer day throwing stuff when I was a teen.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Nudist colony? Haha, let's not create any unwanted mental images. Oh gosh . . . Too late. *shakes her head to get images of dangling, hairy things out, but it doesn't work. So she dashes for the Whiskey! Dear, whiskey, flush out the horror of the bare cheeks!"*

Surely, sharp objects should not be accessible when unwanted mental images are drowning in alcohol.

And . . . where are my bandaids?

I'll need some firewood to work on my axe skills.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Scenario: you're eating at a campsite. Cutting an apple with a knife, you see someone quickly advancing toward you. You throw the knife. It cuts their arm, stopping them for a second, in which you already emptied your holster and are ready to pull the trigger. 

And they shoot you before you can launch the knife. Nothing like bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Why waste ammo and give your location away?
Why rely on only one skill, when multiple skills improve chances of survival? 
Which would you rather carry: a 100 lbs of rocks or 100 lbs of food, water, and shelter supplies to last a few months? 
A XD-9 holds 17 single-use bullets, while a set of 3 throwing knives let's you decide how many throws and uses they withstand.


----------



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

shoot2live said:


> Maybe this will catch on . . .


I know I certainly still do this...:cower:


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Engage Stealth mode!


----------



## 98dot6 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am the same way. I am a firearms enthusiast. I like to hunt and also shoot at the range. I also have other backup weapons such a those you mentioned. I do have a collection of knives, but no throwing knives yet. The only thing that I have that has a blade that I can throw is my Assegai spear that has a blade that is 13-1/3" long and 2-1/2" wide and is razor sharp. The overall length of the spear is almost 7' long. I have thrown it some, but I have it as a backup weapon that would be used more for thrusting or to keep an attacker, bear, or cougar at bay. That's hypothetical though, as I usually conceal carry two pistols and a rifle or shotgun is usually within reach. I would be interested in knowing if anyone has any recommendations for the exact throwing knives that they prefer.



shoot2live said:


> Guns are usually my weapons of choice; however, I've always been a "natural" with any other weapon (bow, crossbow, machete, hatchet, ect.).
> 
> I have quite a collection of knives, and I recently added a set of throwing knives but haven't been able to learn how to try my hand at throwing.
> 
> What techniques would you recommend a beginner use for throwing knives?


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Give me a weapon and a few tips, and you'll think I was born with the weapon in my hand.



























Tomahawk, darts, bolts, and throwing knives....oh, my!

Today, Jak and I visited our favorite archery range, which upgraded their targets from hay bails to densely packed carpets in 2"x4" frames. 
We spent 2 hours throwing knives, darts, and the tomahawk. We only shot our mini crossbow a few times because the 80 lb draw sent the bolts deep enough to make 2 bolts vanish.

We were in heaven, but our arms started getting tired when we picked up the tomahawk.

Next time, we'll take our compound and long bows, too.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So we decided to take our throwing weapons to the range, and it went well. We used the tips y'all gave us and just gave it a whirl. After about 2 hours of taking turns we were landing 2-3/3 with our lighter throwing knives, and Shoots took me to the cleaner with the heavier one. We were throwing mostly from 10-12 feet. It was lots of fun, and a great way to spend a couple hours outside after so much crappy Texas "winter" weather. It'll be nice to practice more and get really skilled and confident with the knives like we are with our guns. Its always nice to have a silent way to take out an adversary, plus it was just a lot of fun. Thanks for the tips to those of you who offered them!


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Prepadoodle, the squared stance worked well for me at a closer range. I felt more power asserted when I took from forward step as I threw the knife.
For longer ranges, the side stance allowed me to assert more power as I moved with the throwing motion.

Toward the end, I played around a bit. Knowing my target, I looked deep into Jak's eyes and threw, as practiced; all the knives stuck their landing. 

Oh, and not a single bandaid made an appearance. 

Stealth mode engaged.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Looks like you're sinking them nice and deep, good job!

If you have an old coat laying around, hang it over the target and see what it takes to get through it.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

I planned on making a cardboard target to take with us, but Cavewoman took longer than expected to make fire.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Shoots - Blood is inexperience leaving your body.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Haha I always manage to find cuts from unknown sources. I use lemon in a lot of my meals, and the juice finds my cuts before I know I have them. 

No cuts from throwing knives = natural talent?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

shoot2live said:


> Toward the end, I played around a bit. Knowing my target, I looked deep into Jak's eyes and threw, as practiced; all the knives stuck their landing.


In the ground.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> In the ground.


Pictures or you're lying . . .
The knife pictures were all mine.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

shoot2live said:


> No cuts from throwing knives = natural talent?


That or a great teacher.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Professor Prepadoodle, when does online registration for your online course begin?

Haha. I've always viewed online college courses more as self-taught classes, with guided suggestions. Unless the professor was one of the few to interact and offer examples, I hardly gained anything from many of them. 

You're one of those few, though.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Day 2: We grabbed some boxes from the minimart, and used the cardboard targets. We kept a small box intact.
We practiced throwing knives and archery.
Jak wrecked the target with his compound bow, then finally stopped cheating and used my long bow. With the knives, he said he still needs some practice. 
I was pretty accurate with my long bow, and, when I calculated the wind, I hit closer to the bull's eye. I still need to work on my archery skills. However, throwing knives has become my new favorite target sport, not involving the use of a firearm. I kept having to open the box to remove my knives; it felt like unwrapping a present each time.


----------

